# Two question for one post ! Primers and factory ammo, how much



## justdano (Jul 15, 2013)

Q1. If you are a reloader your most vulnerable supply is power and primers. How much do you want on hand to feel comfortable? I understand there is no good answer and that it is a individual preference, I'm just interested in your preference for lbs of powder and number of small and large primers?

Q2. For calibers you don't reload or want for possible barde, how much is enough for you to feel comfortable. Like above there is no good answer, its just personal preference.

At this time I've yet to begin reloading due to the problems we all faced since December. Cartridges on hand are 3k per caliber. Most of that is to cushion any price spike like we have had. I was lucky and not smart and picked that up a week after the last election. A county in my area started talking of a bullet tax and that motivated me to dig in and buy big.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Ha! Be prepared for answers ranging from just a few hundred of each caliber all the way to, "If you can still close your front door you don't have enough"!

I go on the thought process of as much as you can afford and not neglect your other areas of preparations.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

Not counting what I have loaded, I like to keep reloading supplies for 1000 rounds on hand in the calibers I use.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My answer to your question is simple, . . . have on hand what YOU can comfortably afford. 

The same goes for fuel, . . . food, . . . tools, . . . medicine, . . . batteries, . . . clothing, . . . etc.

Personally I have several thousand rounds of loaded ammo, . . . and stuff to replace all of it other than the .22 rimfire if I had to.

Remember, . . . prepping is as much (maybe even more) to just get us through that "event", . . . than to figure you will have enough ___________ to last you a full life time after the event happens.

Most of us are going to remember after the "event" how things used to be, . . . and we are going to try to get them back to "the good old days", . . . and at that time, hopefully, you can start prepping for another, newer "event". 

At least that is the strategy I am following.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I keep a couple thousand new cases for the 5 calibers I do shoot and reload. I keep about 5K in bullets for each as well as primers. At the moment I'm still comparing some powders so I buy by the lb only. Now once I decide to use a given powder for a set need then I buy in the largest amount I can. Some of my guns in the case of 9mm and 45APC it has come down to 2 powders basically one for SD the other for target practice. I have three powders for my 45 Colts one for hunting, SD and Cowboy action/target loads. The 454 Casull I use the same powder as the 45 Colt for hunting with one lighter recoil powder for target practice and small game. The 45-70 I use 3 powders one for small game/target, game such as pigs to deer and another for the larger game from bear to elephants. I buy 12 and 20 ga shot shells as it is still reasonably priced and only load 12 ga for cowboy action with black powder. As for 22 caliber I don't own on as I have a pellet gun that hits as hard for very small game such as rabbits, birds etc.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

One thing I did is carefully read a reloading manual for the calibers you need. 

In my case I found H335 can be loaded for my rifles, 204 Ruger, 223/556, 308, 30-06 for my M1, and even the 444 marlin. So this one powder covers just about all my needs. Granted it may not be the best but it will work. Sure I use some other powders for special hunting/target loads but really only need the one.

Same with pistol. Unigue can be used for just about all smaller caliber pistols. 380 all the way to 45 colt. 

So it's easier to concentrate on finding just those two powders to stock up on for all your loading needs. The amount you "need" is up to you to decide for your situation. Start reloading NOW don't wait, get the equipment and supplies while you can.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

By federal law IIRC, 10,000 primers is all you can have stored in one location on hand...ie your house. Some cities may have other additional restrictions. You can have up to 20 lbs of powder stored in a residence without special storage requirements. Build a wooden box to specs and you can keep as much as 40-50 lbs if my memory serves me correct. I try to keep the maximum amount on hand at all times! The federal storage limits are for safety reasons in a personal residence and not just an arbitrary limit dreamed up by some law maker. DO NOT store them together or in close proximity to each other. Store them in different cabinets if in the same room although different rooms would be much more preferred. That last tip is coming from someone whos had 21 years expirence working with explosives at weapons facilities and weapon depots. Just a suggestion...

As for the second question...I would not be bartering ammo or anything else that could be used against me to great effect.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Chipper said:


> One thing I did is carefully read a reloading manual for the calibers you need.
> 
> In my case I found H335 can be loaded for my rifles, 204 Ruger, 223/556, 308, 30-06 for my M1, and even the 444 marlin. So this one powder covers just about all my needs. Granted it may not be the best but it will work. Sure I use some other powders for special hunting/target loads but really only need the one.
> 
> ...


Chipper makes some damn good points. I used to have dozens of 1 lbs containers of powder of all types and one day I decided to consolidate. I now have about 4 basic powders I keep on hand in large quantities that covers just about all but the magnum center fires I have. Varget, Unique and Blue Dot will load most centerfire rifle, pistol and shotgun loads. That covers a lot of ground and makes them very flexible.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have six powders that I use for the mix of guns and calibers that I shoot. I buy powder in 8 pound kegs and keep very close to the legal limit on hand. I have a powder magazine made from wood, concrete and drywall that exceeds all specs for powder storage in a home. I keep my primers in a similar, smaller, magazine that is 20 feet away.

The powders I use are: Tightwad, H110, H4895, Varget, H335, and H414. That covers from 38 special all the way to me 358 Winchester and all the calibers between. Those powders are used because they give me the velocity and accuracy that I require. I can use a few in more than one caliber and I do but once I find that load that gives both accuracy and velocity I hold to it.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I have six powders that I use for the mix of guns and calibers that I shoot. I buy powder in 8 pound kegs and keep very close to the legal limit on hand. I have a powder magazine made from wood, concrete and drywall that exceeds all specs for powder storage in a home. I keep my primers in a similar, smaller, magazine that is 20 feet away.
> 
> The powders I use are: Tightwad, H110, H4895, Varget, H335, and H414. That covers from 38 special all the way to me 358 Winchester and all the calibers between. Those powders are used because they give me the velocity and accuracy that I require. I can use a few in more than one caliber and I do but once I find that load that gives both accuracy and velocity I hold to it.


I did not know there was a legal limit for powder, is that a federal thing or varry state to state?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> I did not know there was a legal limit for powder, is that a federal thing or varry state to state?


I believe that you can go to the Hogdon (or Alliant) site and they have a link you can click on that will out line powder and primer storage. Those are federal standards from the CFR 49 (CODE OF FEDERAL REGULATIONS). Don't buy the book, go find it at your library. It cost a lot and its updated every year, written in "Lawyerese" and in about 8 font print so get your readers out even if you have 20-20 vision. In CFR-49 you will find several sections that cover 1.4S explosives (gun powder and primers and small arms ammunition) and several contradictory regs - go with the strictest applicable reg or youll get yourself in a jam. This does not relieve you from compliance with local ordinences established by the city. For these your best contacting the fire department and touching base with the inspector which is the guy or gal that enforces those regulations. Also don't forget to check out all the fine print on your home owners policy either, you will likely find a few surprises there too!!!

Now how do I know all of this? 21 years working with explosives in the military, shipping hazmat via military aircraft and civilian air craft, Rail, truck domestically and internationally and being a hazmat inspector qualified to prep and sign hazmat declaration documention, inspect and release carriers for shipment. Ive also been a medium to high level supervisor, as a military person and a civilian contractor, at weapons depot stations where we store, refurbish and do depot level maintenance on explosive devices conventional and nuclear and supplied all of the ordnance for the west coast users.

*But please don't take my word for all of what I am saying regarding the regs, do yourself a favor and personally research it your self!*


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would say well over 20,000 primers and well over 64lbs of powder would be a good start (not that I have any on hand!) damn boating accident got them too..... :-o



Doc


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In most states you can keep up to 50 pounds in your home if you use a box with a loose fitting lid that is made from at least 1" thick wood. That provides 30 minutes of protection under a home fire. I made my "powder magazine" out of OSB, cement board, and drywall in a combination that triples the minimum standard. I keep 48 pounds maximum on hand. That is six eight pound kegs - all the different powders I need for all my guns to do what they do best.


----------

